# How do you add "friends" on UK-M profile?



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

...and is it even worth it?


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

I have no idea what it does actually :lol:


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

DanishM said:


> I have no idea what it does actually :lol:


When you go onto your profile, under 'Activity' > 'All> it shows what your friends have been posting


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

add me peeps like for like x


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Echo said:


> When you go onto your profile, under 'Activity' > 'All> it shows what your friends have been posting


Ahhhh, I see! Never noticed that before... So really it is used to stalk people


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

This board is a mirror of my life , no friends in either mg:


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

The L Man said:


> add me peeps like for like x


inbox me rep for rep :wub:

:lol:


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Would add everyone!

..... If I even knew how to


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

SJL1990 said:


> Would add everyone!
> 
> ..... If I even knew how to


Thank **** you don't :lol:


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> Thank **** you don't :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

SJL1990 said:


> View attachment 146777


Means nothing to me :lol:


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> Means nothing to me :lol:


Haha! Fair.

Adding friends means nothing to me... Fcuk friends! I fly solo in the gym anyway


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

SJL1990 said:


> Haha! Fair.
> 
> Adding friends means nothing to me... Fcuk friends! I fly solo in the gym anyway


Why post the thread then?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

johnnya said:


> This board is a mirror of my life , no friends in either mg:


Thought you was on my friends list


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Thought you was on my friends list


No, I didnt want to seem like a stalker ...lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

johnnya said:


> No, I didnt want to seem like a stalker ...lol


Oh yes you are :lol:


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Oh yes you are :lol:


Seriously?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

johnnya said:


> Seriously?


Sorry wrong op. OOPS


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Sorry wrong op. OOPS


yeah mate just checked its johnnyg not johnnya


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> Why post the thread then?


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> Thought you was on my friends list


You have a friends list... With friends? How did you do this?


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

johnnya said:


> No, I didnt want to seem like a stalker ...lol


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

SJL1990 said:


> You have a friends list... With friends? How did you do this?


I hope you're not being sarcastic


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> I hope you're not being sarcastic


Haha not even! Genuinely don't know how to add friends etc


----------



## Testanon (Mar 10, 2014)

looks like this mystery was never solved!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

SJL1990 said:


> Haha not even! Genuinely don't know how to add friends etc


You need to go to the selected profile

Under there profile pic it will say add to friends list follow the instructions from there


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

If you cant figure out how to add a friend on a forum, get off the computer!  Stick to pen and paper haha


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> You need to go to the selected profile
> 
> Under there profile pic it will say add to friends list follow the instructions from there


After he success of my last thread, I doubt anyone would even accept haha. Fingers crossed it got transferred to the Male Aminal group.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

johnnya said:


> This board is a mirror of my life , no friends in either mg:


you must get out more


----------

